# Beef Bacon



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey All!

Recipe was for Venison Bacon, but I substituted Beef for the Venison.  I made a test batch of 10 pounds before I tried a large batch.  Did not want to waste the meat, if the Beef Bacon SUCKED!  It was GREAT, so I made a large batch.

This was a premix of spices I got from my distributor, and included the cure.

60% Pork Shoulder and 40% Beef Round Roast

Ground the pork and beef.  Added spices to pint water per 15# meat and mixed thoroughly.

Made into (7) 4# loaves, wrapped in stretch wrap and in the fridge for 24 hours.

Out of the fridge and into the smoker for 6 hours of Apple Wood smoke and finished until internal temps hit 160*

Rested overnight, sliced and vac packed.

My 5 year old getting in on the action.  I purchased a full case of Pork Shoulders from SAMS for $1.29/lb. and ground it all up.  Some I used for Beef Bacon and the balance I used for Italian and Breakfast Sausage.  Don't let the cute look fool you, we call him "The Devil Child"!!!!








Approx. 4# loaves...OOPS!....One Bigger than the other...







Smoked for 6 hours with Apple, but kept going with heat until internal temps hit 160*







7 of these fat boys waitin' to get sliced







Sliced one up for tasters and a little "Adult Beverage"







Test Fry - Nice and lean







Next morning fried egg and beef bacon sammies!!!  OMG!!!







The end result looked like SPAM, but tasted more like salami. Flavor was outstanding!

I "LOVE" any and all bacon, and this Beef Bacon far exceeded my expectations.

Thanks For Looking

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2010)

interesting, looks and sounds good.


----------



## meateater (Nov 4, 2010)

That does look good and I do like spam by the way. Just needs a little hot sauce on there.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks great Todd.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 5, 2010)

They're looking mighty good Todd.... I bet they'd make good sausage as well....


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll take 3 dozen of them egg bacon breakfast sammies! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks very good my friend!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks real tasty, Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

meateater said:


> That does look good and I do like spam by the way. Just needs a little hot sauce on there.




SPAM is too salty and I always use hot sauce on it.  When you make your own, you can control the amount of salt & fat.  Because the meat is ground and mixed with the spices, it only takes 24 hours to cure.

I could see making a "Pastrami Loaf" out of this recipe!!

Todd


----------



## bigal (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW!  Looks fantastic!  Great pic of the helper, too.  He won't be get'n into any trouble in 10yrs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great look'n b-fast sammy, too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

Todd,

That's what I did awhile back, I subbed 50/50 Beef & Pork instead of Venison/Pork. Great stuff!

Must be that "Great Minds.... stuff"

Got to say, helpers don't come any cuter than that one---Don't tell him I said that (swelled head!).

Won't be long the girls will be chasing him all the place!

Mine even looks like yours:







Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## pokey (Nov 5, 2010)

Dang, I keep making the mistake of looking at threads like this before I've eaten!

Looks terrific. Is the idea that you mix the cure in with the ground meat and that's why it cures so quickly?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm......Fried Spam, a couple of eggs, and two scoops rice, ketchup and tobasco on the side....Good Morning from Maui !


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2010)

Now thats some sweet looking bacon there Todd. I really do like the whole idea but beef bacon. It could be a change of pace for us.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

This stuff is so cheap easy to make. 

Again, you can control the amount of salt in the meat, but you need some fat for a binder.

Next time I'm gonna make a "Maple Flavored Bacon", and I can see making a "Garlic" or a "CBP" version.

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Hmmmmm......Fried Spam, a couple of eggs, and two scoops rice, ketchup and tobasco on the side....Good Morning from Maui !




Val, I sent you some of the spice mix and cure, did you try it yet?

TJ


----------



## meateater (Nov 9, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Hmmmmm......Fried Spam, a couple of eggs, and two scoops rice, ketchup and tobasco on the side....Good Morning from Maui !




 Val I've had that a few times, good stuff. But I had gravy on it. Used to have a hawaiian restaurant down the street.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 11, 2010)

That looks real tasty.

But, I have a question.  How is that considered "bacon"?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2010)

AK1 said:


> That looks real tasty.
> 
> But, I have a question.  How is that considered "bacon"?


I thought about that too.

I think Curley's started it with their "Venison Bacon" (I could be wrong), which is a pre-mix (with cure) for 25 pounds of about half Venison & half pork.

They call it Venison Bacon.

To me it looks like "Sizzlean", if you remember that stuff from years ago, but personally, I think it tastes more like "Bag Sausage" or "Ring Bologna".

It is good though.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like SPAM and tastes like salami.....Go Figure!

TJ


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone care to share how you get the ground meat to stay together like that??


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> Anyone care to share how you get the ground meat to stay together like that??


Jojo22,

Great question!

The cure & seasonings in the recipe (or pre-mix), when mixed, and mixed, and mixed, like you're supposed to do, makes the meat so sticky, it'll suck the gloves right off your hands, if you aren't careful.

It holds together real good, once it is mixed properly.

Bear


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 29, 2010)

Guess we'll add this to our list of things to make!!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2010)

Bear is right....The pork and beef fat bind this thing together when you make the loaves, but after a day in the fridge, it gets pretty solid.

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Dec 31, 2010)

So, you gonna hook us up with your spicemix/cure through your ever expanding store?  Since you've enticed us with your fine presentation, you can't leave us hanging trying to cobble some spice mix-cure (oh, I know the cure part but that's irrelevant).  I like to establish a taste base-line so I have a starting point, UNLESS of course, you want to ship us some of the finished product.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nah, probably all gone by now.


----------

